
Set Bing's photo of the day as your desktop's wallpaper, Automatically - guptarohit
https://github.com/guptarohit/bing-wallpaper/
======
Jaruzel
I've toyed with this as well. Especially the bit where getting the actual
background image from bing.com as the download link isn't always available
everyday. What I never added which was on my wish list, was overlaying semi-
transparently the image title and description in say the top left, before
saving it and setting as the wallpaper.

